# Laparoscope with drainage of ovarian cyst



## bethh05

The physician dictates that he performed a laparoscope. He uses the hook cautery to open and drain a ovarian cyst and also drains hydrosalpinx. I was looking at 49322 or 49323. 49322 states aspiration of cavity or cyst and he is not aspirating, he is just draining. Any suggestions?  Thank You


----------



## 00029754

look at 58661 or 58662

Marty Conroy


----------



## gena379

58662 is for removal of the cyst. not drainage.


----------



## sloangarcia

Hi there. You're totally right with the 49322.  It doesn't matter how the surgeon drains the ovarian cyst.  And aspiration and drainage are the same thing.  So for laparascopic aspiration or drainage of ovarian cyst, the code is 49322.


----------

